# Christmas Fulu with albino Ruby Greens?



## sickwithcichlids (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a 75 gal mixed African tank. I plan on breeding the fulus and Albino Ruby Greens. Can these two species co exist with out inner breeding? I know they have a similar shape but the albinos look completely diff color wise. Thanks for your input in advance  , hope to get the opinions of the more experienced vic guys.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Are you planning on mixing them with other Africans?


----------



## sickwithcichlids (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes they are in a 75gal mixed African tank. They are the only two kinds of Vics in the tank. I have mostly Malawi and a few Tangs in there also. I added the Fulus in with the others a month ago with no probs. I have had my Tank set up for about a year and a half with a mix from all 3 lakes. I just got the Rubys today and figued being Albino and all they would not cross breed. But when I put them in the tank they are the same shape as my Fulus I also have a 20 gal. setup with 4 Pundamilia nyererei Python island to grow out in, because they are all about 2 inches right now. I decided not to because I figured the Pythons would beat the tar out of the RGs. I just dont want any inner breeding which seems harder with Vics. The Fulus and Rubys are so similar in shape, so I am worried about that alittle.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It seems like the ones that won't crossbreed are the exception rather than the rule. I'd keep them separate. I'm also surprised that either one of them color up with Malawi in the tank.


----------



## sickwithcichlids (Jun 10, 2011)

Surprisingly the male fulu stays colored up almost all the time! He was beating on my full grown adult female hara yesterday and I have seen him chase other mbuna around. I geuss ill see what happens it will be pretty obvious if my fry come out albino lol


----------

